# Pawpaws



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ummmm good.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/pawpaw-returns-as-historys-forgotten-fruit-NAA-chris-bennett/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't think I've ever had one....interesting blend of flavors.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have never seen a pawpaw......would like to try one as it sounds pretty good.


----------

